# Any trappers in the Southeast



## dcg1026 (Feb 8, 2007)

I currently just started trapping in Georgia. I also just found this forum and was wondering if anyone was trapping here in the southeast.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yep, im from Louisiana.


----------



## lockedcj7 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm a nuisance control trapper in SC.


----------

